# Found some Kenwood JL-870 Floorstanders



## OverlordXenu

Anyone know if they are any good?

 Impedance: 80HMS
 Maximum Input Power: 180watts
 Frequency Response: 35Hz - 20kHz

 Edit: Also found an Optimus STAV - 3590 receiver, is it any good?


----------



## OverlordXenu

Bump, anyone know?


----------



## infinitesymphony

Sounds like a decent setup to me. The speakers are probably the '80s-style three-way or four-way, and the receiver appears to have some very decent specifications. I was surprised, since Optimus is one of Radio Shack's house brands. It spec's 150 watts per channel @ 8 ohms with a SNR of 97 dB on the line inputs. That's pretty much all you need for CD playback, which has a theoretical maximum of around 97 dB.

 You may find that the speakers sound sort of warm and oldschool for your tastes, but the receiver should be good to go if you decide to upgrade the speakers.


----------



## OverlordXenu

Yeah, they are three-way. I'd say the reciever is around 15 years old, and the speakers probably more so.

 You see, this is my parents house, and they moved here 15 years ago, when I was a kid, and I'm pretty sure that's when they did this set up. The two Kenwood speakers, the Optimus receiver, and then a center-channel Optimus speaker and two more tiny Optimus speakers for surround.

 Looks like I might need to steal these...

 Edit: I meant the speakers are older, from the house they were in before this one.


----------



## infinitesymphony

It might pay to take a peek inside the receiver to take a look at the condition of everything (check for leaky capacitors, etc.). Also, check out the size and location of the power section, and the uF values of the main capacitors (largest barrel-shaped cylinders). If you can, take some detailed pictures and let us have a look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Edit: From what I gather, the main capacitors are 2x 12,000 uF. That's a good sign, if it's true. That puts the power rating in line with most mid-fi integrated amplifiers (though it doesn't necessarily mean that it will sound as good).


----------



## OverlordXenu

I will do that. It's actually hooked up to stuff, so I just need to figure out what goes where...

 What I find funny, is that it names its different inputs, the main one is "laser disc."


----------



## infinitesymphony

Yep, my '94 Pioneer receiver mostly has the same features. You mean you don't have an LD player?! You must be living in the '80s!

 At least the manual for your receiver calls the subwoofer pre-out a "subwoofer output." The manual for my receiver calls it a "super woofer." I guess the terminology was still being decided.


----------

